# Cost of Living - Settlement visa application



## caliqueen (Jun 19, 2011)

Firstly, a HUGE THANK YOU :clap2: to everyone on this site for sharing their invaluable visa/immigration experience. I've been a 'lurker' until now...I've already hit a road bump on my online application. 

I've been married for 13 years to my British husband. We are moving to the UK from the US. On the settlement visa application it asks for how much I spend on living expenses each month. This seems so subjective to me...do they mean just rent + utilities....? Do they also mean food/groceries, car costs, etc.?

Thank you in advance for any replies.

(I remember when we did this for his immigration to the US so long ago...hard to believe we have to go through all this again!)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

caliqueen said:


> Firstly, a HUGE THANK YOU :clap2: to everyone on this site for sharing their invaluable visa/immigration experience. I've been a 'lurker' until now...I've already hit a road bump on my online application.
> 
> I've been married for 13 years to my British husband. We are moving to the UK from the US. On the settlement visa application it asks for how much I spend on living expenses each month. This seems so subjective to me...do they mean just rent + utilities....? Do they also mean food/groceries, car costs, etc.?
> 
> ...


Usually every recurring routine item so including food and travels. Excluded are one-off things like annual vacation, replacing major appliances or a car, moving homes or emergencies. Just work out how much you spend each month and average over 3-6 months. They ask this info as everyone's standard of living is different and will decide how much you need to have available in UK when you move. So someone frugal may manage on £16 to 20,000 a year, but another with larger expenditure may need £50 to £60,000. It also depends on your family size and which part of UK you are heading for.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

For the purpose of that form, you just need to include rent/council tax.


----------



## sk2 (May 2, 2011)

Shelby said:


> For the purpose of that form, you just need to include rent/council tax.


I thought this, but when I asked for more details on here someone (I think it might have been Joppa) said I'd need to include absolutely everything. I'm not applying until the end of the month but I think I'll just go with the rent and council tax cost. I am including a breakdown of my other monthly expenses in with the sponsor letter though, and highlighting them on my statements.


----------



## caliqueen (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks for the replies.

my cost of living fluctuates..i mean i can decide to go out to eat or stay in & cook...all of this varies....

i think i'll stick with rent/housing + utilities....everything on this visa application just seems so vague.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

caliqueen said:


> thanks for the replies.
> 
> my cost of living fluctuates..i mean i can decide to go out to eat or stay in & cook...all of this varies....
> 
> i think i'll stick with rent/housing + utilities....everything on this visa application just seems so vague.


The way I look at it, the minimum they say people should live on is about £105 per week. This is based on income support payments, people on income support etc usually get their rent paid and get benefit for council tax. They have to pay for everything else.


----------

